# Salvia, DONT DO IT!!! LOL.



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

I was on youtube till 3:00 in the morning watching people have Salvia trips, and after what I saw, I would highly suggest that people with DP don't try it,lol, Ill post some of the really good ones. :lol:






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLeeR6xC ... re=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HzWCpOQ ... re=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbtKKb0R ... re=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upPl_wbw ... re=related






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BlV7BXpW ... re=related
THIS NEXT ONE IS CRAZY!!!!!!!



































HAHAHAHA!!!!!!, and for anyone who has actually done it, could you explain what the high is like and why these people are unresponsive?


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

It's no wonder you have Dp, watching that stuff till 3 am lol, and this should go maybe that's life or something.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

Spirit said:


> and this should go maybe that's life or something.


Huh? :?


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

lol "It helped you out right?" Yeh mate looks like it done u the world of good


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

dancingwobbler said:


> lol "It helped you out right?" Yeh mate looks like it done u the world of good


who me? ive never done salvia. I got my dp from a DXM+pot panic attack. I just wanted people to see how salvia affects you. and wanted to here from people who have done it.


----------



## Dick (Nov 22, 2007)

I've never had a problem with DP and salvia, I think its great tbh. Once I tried to record a trip as it was happening. This is what I wrote:



> Not allowed to ride the yellow snake that?s going from arm of chair with pinchbeck and faizan on it, maybe doing something wrong with clothes, too hot?. trying to turn off tv hilarious wrong button. Robot soul vid. could put my mind in other situations, extreme empathy. Could become boy watching and feeling the waves. could even become waves, consciousness expanded so that its able to sense and experience through any medium not just my body. 'delics good, all psycnauts dancing in coulored rain.
> 
> Mac not nice frustrates me not friendly computer.
> 
> ...


LOL I was chatting some crazy bullshit!


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

eduEDU1 said:


> dancingwobbler said:
> 
> 
> > lol "It helped you out right?" Yeh mate looks like it done u the world of good
> ...


NAH NAH man, i didnt mean you i meant the guy on one of your videos!!!! The one you highlighted as the worst one :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

hahaha man dick, ive always been too scared to try stuff that messes with you like that,lol.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

dancingwobbler said:


> eduEDU1 said:
> 
> 
> > dancingwobbler said:
> ...


OOOOHHHH, HAHAHAHAHA, THAT VIDEO WAS FREAKIN HILARIOUS!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## shaolinbomber (Mar 28, 2009)

Salvia effects everyone differntly. If you're not in a stable mind set, then i suggest you stay away from it.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

shaolinbomber said:


> Salvia effects everyone differntly. If you're not in a stable mind set, then i suggest you stay away from it.


you wouldnt catch me near that stuff!!!!!, if I did it, I would have the biggest panic attack you could imagine!!!. :shock:


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

Salvia is one of the few drugs I have tried. It didn't make me hallucinate really, at least nothing extreme - The buildings in the skyline around me looked like they were swaying but that was the extent of it. I felt really high for about 20 minutes and then just mildly stoned for about another hour after that.

Just another example of every drug affecting people differently - my two friends who were with me smoked less than me and ended up having crazy hallucinations.

I think it goes without saying that any drug that causes hallucinations should be avoided for those prone to dissociation. I was stupid to do Salvia, but I was recovered at that point and luckily it didn't bring me back down into the depths.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

Matt210 said:


> Salvia is one of the few drugs I have tried. It didn't make me hallucinate really, at least nothing extreme - The buildings in the skyline around me looked like they were swaying but that was the extent of it. I felt really high for about 20 minutes and then just mildly stoned for about another hour after that.
> 
> Just another example of every drug affecting people differently - my two friends who were with me smoked less than me and ended up having crazy hallucinations.
> 
> I think it goes without saying that any drug that causes hallucinations should be avoided for those prone to dissociation. I was stupid to do Salvia, but I was recovered at that point and luckily it didn't bring me back down into the depths.


Yeah you were very lucky. I was almost recovered and then about 2 months ago for some stupid reason, I did the DXM again and it sent me into a relapse. When you did salvia were you unresponsive like the people in these vids? and what did the onset of the high feel like?


----------



## HereIsEverywhere (Dec 22, 2008)

I've never tried it. I haven't heard good things, and this from people who are generally level headed and like tripping on other things so I figured it was best I stay away from it.


----------



## HereIsEverywhere (Dec 22, 2008)

hmm... that one with the schizophrenic really bothered me. 

I don't know if it was the salvia though when he was talking weird at the end. That's kind of one of the biggest indicators of real schizophrenia is strange ways of speaking.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

HereIsEverywhere said:


> I've never tried it. I haven't heard good things, and this from people who are generally level headed and like tripping on other things so I figured it was best I stay away from it.


yeah me too, I used to smoke pot every day, whenever I could get my hands on it, but something about hallucinating and entering other demensions and such has always terrified me. At the onset of my DP, I was always terrified for some reason that someone was going to drip acid on or in something I would eat or drink without me knowing it. I had some bad trips on pot that made me flip out cause i got too high, i can only imagine what i would do if i started hallucinating.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I did salvia pretty regularly for a while until it became illegal here. Thankfully it didn't mess me up any worse than I was. I actually enjoyed it, but yeah I wouldn't recommend anyone try it.


----------



## HereIsEverywhere (Dec 22, 2008)

eduEDU1 said:


> HereIsEverywhere said:
> 
> 
> > I've never tried it. I haven't heard good things, and this from people who are generally level headed and like tripping on other things so I figured it was best I stay away from it.
> ...


Well I did really well with shrooms though actually. The first time I did it I was bawling for the first hour or so in a bad trip but someone pulled me out (it was pretty easy, I was sitting in the dark on a river front and they brought me into the light under a street lamp) and then the rest was one of the most beautiful nights of my life. I didn't hallucinate per say, only a couple of my friends did see random thigns that weren't there, but mostly it just made things that were there look and feel different. And I def didn't hear anything that wasn't there. The scariest part about tripping is the weird internal feelings, not the things you see. The visuals are the best part. That's why I had the bad trip in the first place, no one warned me. I thought I would just see things, but I wasn't prepared for the things I would FEEL.

The thing about shrooms is the more scared or anxious you are, the more likely you are to have a bad trip because it is very much in your control how you feel (at least for my friends and I). Or rather I should say, your emotions dictate the trip, so if you can control your emotions, you will be ok. The last (4th) time I did it, I could FEEL the bad trip coming because of certain stressors that happened right when I was coming on to it. I started feeling anxious, like the next 8 hours were going to be hell, getting upset, etc... So I made the decision to stop it in its tracks or I'd let myself be miserable all night. So I took a time out, relaxed, didn't talk to anyone, and came out of it feeling like I woke up in a beautiful dream.

If only I could do this when I get upset sober. BUT those experiences did show me how much more control I have than I realize. I just need to have the will power to exercise that control. A bad trip would be REALLY bad so I decided to not let it happen. Perhaps I need to put my bad sober moods on the same level and I can combat them?

Sorry, went way off topic...

With salvia though, I don't know since I've never done it. I've heard it just feels bad.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

HereIsEverywhere said:


> eduEDU1 said:
> 
> 
> > HereIsEverywhere said:
> ...


no feel free to add whatever you like. And im with you on the feelings being what scares you. When I smoked too much weed, the things that made me freak out were the bodily feelings. I would feel like i was going to have a heart attack or stroke or something. And i could NOT sit still, if I even sat down for a second it would get worse. I guess it was the intensity of the high that made me panic.


----------

